# 1030 Ring and pinion



## aljolyn (Nov 19, 2006)

Need a ring gear for the rear of a 1987 MF 1030 4x4. The part is not available from MF anymore. Anyone know of a salvage yard or a place to get one made for this tractor?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder if you asked for a ring and pinnion set they would have it in there part list. I would try a different MF distributer also, dosen't sound like they were much help. Good Luck


----------

